# What happened to Chances mnini horse rescue?



## candycar (Sep 18, 2014)

Did I miss something? Did something bad happen? I can no longer find Chances mini horse rescue on the LB site. I haven't heard anything from Marty for a while either. Would someone please PM me if you don't want to post it on here. I was just about ready to put my application in as a foster home. I'm feeling frantic!


----------



## chandab (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok, that's weird. I can't find them on FB and their website is down. I could have sworn it wasn't that long ago that I saw something on FB, but I'm on a couple other rescue groups there, so could have been one of those; and I know FB is cleaning house and deleting groups/pages that don't meet their criteria for groups/pages.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi the bod dissolved the rescue and asked for the forum to be removed. CMHR is no more.


----------



## bevann (Sep 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that Chances Rescue is no more.I always asked for donations to them when I do farm tours and I left instructions in my will for a donation.I will have to find another rescue that takes Minis and donate to them.They did a great job.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you saying the rescue has been shut down?

Oh no!


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes it was shut down.


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2014)

What a shame, they did a lot of good.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Sep 19, 2014)

I am very sad to read this. I loved participating in the CHANCES $3 fundraiser each November, and I know they did such wonderful work with the abused and neglected Minis.

I'm sure it was a very hard decision for the BOD to have to make. God bless them for all they did.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## susanne (Sep 20, 2014)

.
Marty's Facebook account has been deactivated. Has anyone heard from her? Is she okay?


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so very sad too you guys, yes it is a shame. It's a darn shame that people couldn't come together strictly and totally for the good of the horse. The rescue could have regrouped and carried on to do what it was originally set up for under the written rules, it needed to do that for the last 3 or 4 months.

Susanne I'm sure Marty is ok, God love her she has weathered way worse. I didn't get a reply when I emailed her but the email I sent didn't really require one anyway so that's alright she'll be around when she's ready.


----------



## Shari (Sep 23, 2014)

Very sad to hear this.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 24, 2014)

What happened to the horses in their care?


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm very sad. I knew something internal had happened, but not what and I didn't know it had shut down totally





I always donated things to raise funds for then each Nov.

Many horses were helped while it lasted and I'm very thankful for that, and all the hard work they all put into it.


----------



## susanne (Sep 29, 2014)

Oldtimers on this forum likely remember the intense, emotional discussions when several forum members drove to try to rescue Chance, the mini with a broken back, from his neglectful home.

We need to thank former LB member KayKay for her tireless efforts getting this rescue started, and all of those who have done so much good while it existed.


----------



## kyeadon (Oct 29, 2014)

Tuesday October 28th, 2014 at 8 p.m. EST Chances Mini Horse Rescue held their final meeting. CMHR is now closed.

CMHR was born all because a little horse by the name of Chance was found in a horrible situation. This wonderful organization ran for many years and did much good for countless horses in need.
The Board Of Directors has changed many times over the years and unfortunately there were some horrible things that were discovered. During Connie Parr’s term as President she discovered that the Treasurer of the rescue was embezzling funds. This was EXTREMELY hard on Connie, but she took this woman to task and had her convicted of this crime. (This took 3 ½ years) The rescue settled on half of the money that was proven to be taken and the defendant has paid her restitution in full. She also received probation. Connie has since had to retire from CMHR in August of 2013 due to time constraints.
Unfortunately after Connie retired the rescue was not being tended to properly, which caused many disagreements and loads of hard feelings and the remaining board members have decided that it is time for the rescue to close. Please rest assured that all the remaining horses that were in CMHR foster homes were either adopted by the foster family they were in or were moved to Saving Grace Miniature Horse Rescue. They are all happy and very well cared for.
All CMHR merchandise was generously donated to The Salvation Army with the exception of the Designer Halters which were donated to Saving Grace Miniature Horse Rescue.
All of the remaining funds have been donated to several 501 © 3 organizations. Here is the list:
TRIPLE H MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE
RAINBOW MEADOWS EQUINE RESCUE
SAVING GRACE MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE
BEAUTY’S HAVEN RESCUE
AMAZING GRACE EQUINE SANCTUARY

The CMHR Board of Directors wishes to thank each and every person that has supported them throughout the years. You are all VERY much appreciated!

Warm Regards,
Kristine Yeadon – President
Cathy Glover – Secretary
Tammie Miller – Treasurer


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2014)

Is there a link or PDF for the court documents?


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm SO SORRY to hear of the mess that happened and that it has closed down. The rescue was so wonderful and helped so many over the years. A club I used to belong to went through the embezzlement thing by the treasurers not once, but twice... it's not fun. Some folks have real nerve. Wishing everyone that did so much good the best.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2014)

So very sad to hear of these events. I am sure that all of the horses are now in great care. For 8 years I took care of the $3 Mission, will miss it.


----------

